# Lloyd-Jones and Billy Graham



## Ivan (Sep 23, 2006)

I found this interview of Lloyd-Jones by Carl Henry interesting.

http://bsrich.tripod.com/calvinistic/mlj-int.html


----------



## Larry Hughes (Sep 23, 2006)

Ivan,

I'd heard of it once before but never actually read the details, only the altar call bit. Very interesting. Especially the part about real fellowship per common doctrine and not on "niceness".

Does that mean you can fellowship with a jerk like me!

Grace and peace,

Larry


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2006)

Lloyd Jones: "Graham certainly preaches the Gospel. I would never criticize him on that score."


Interesting!


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 24, 2006)

i wonder why Graham and his followers keep defending for Graham's ministry. the only thing i can think of is that the Graham "army" don't want to "lose votes" from those who believed in and have followed Graham ministry for years. It's like they are getting to smell the threat, and they don't want people stop believing in them. It's like their act of defence has nothing to do with the Truth but it's solely to do with their own reputations and future. I see no act of glorifying God and speaking up for the gospel when their followers defend for Graham's ministry, but mere weak reasonings that just trying to justify the imperfect ministry of an imperfect world-class "spiritual leader". It shouldn't be like this!
Servants of God shall shut up and not trying to justify theirselve when people critize or even accuse them. That is not theiry job. But it is defending the gospel of justification by grace and faith alone that is their job.

At Billy Graham and his ministry, I don't see the image of a real Apologist for Truth.

[Edited on 24-9-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 24-9-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 24, 2006)

My intersection with the Graham organization out here in Okinawa has left me with a very bad taste in my mouth for the whole process:

Read here: Franklin Graham Festival in Okinawa

They're actually $250K short for the festival in November and are asking 1000 people to contribute $250. I won't contribute a dime. I've heard three of their organizers "preach" - all of them played fast and loose with the text of the Word including two that are very senior and have been in the organization for years and have close relationships with the Grahams. One of the organizers was openly dishonest with our congregation.

I know that God can use many means to accomplish His ends and Christ's name does go forward. I just believe that the "Gospel" is much more than some 2 hour pitch that puts a person into a Pentecostal or Roman Catholic Church and tells them "Peace" while they send them off to their doom.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> 
> Does that mean you can fellowship with a jerk like me!
> 
> Larry



I can and I do...through PB!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Lloyd Jones: "Graham certainly preaches the Gospel. I would never criticize him on that score."
> 
> 
> Interesting!



Perhaps he was being polite to some extend. I found that statement interesting too. I believe it's up for debate whether Billy preached the Gospel.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 24, 2006)

*Billy Graham ministry army\'s impact on the Chinese part of Christ\'s body*

Graham's friendship with China Three-Self Patriotic Movement Committee(through his East Gates Ministries International) has a big impact on overseas Chinese churches outside China. He is one of those modern famouse ministers who have made it even more difficult for the overseas Chinese churches to realize that the Three-Self Patriotic Movement is infact apostatic. The situation is like when he united with the Roman Catholic Church---it becomes even more difficult for thousands of Evangelicals to realize the apostasy of the RCC and Ecumenical Movement because of Billy Graham. His friendship with China Three-Self Patriotic Movement Committee has, in the same way, made Three-Self Patriotic Movement and Three-Self Patriotic Movement Committee more deceptive.
also see more related descriptions of mine here:
"some thoughts", posted on 17-9-2006 at 19:14 
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=12518

[Edited on 24-9-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 24-9-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 24-9-2006 by Ken S.]


----------

